# need some DIY LED advice



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm going to purchase the drivers and LEDs from "Steve's LEDs" in the next 
couple of days but I'm not sure how to go about putting it together.

My tank is 60 gal (48wx12wx24d) and the only real light demanding creature is a BTA so here are the questions:
1. Will 42 LEDs be enough? (21-royal blue and 21-10 000k)
2. What do you mount LEDs to? and how?
3. Does anyone have any experience with Arduino to control these drivers?

I figure this project will be around $250 in materials. Does that sound reasonable ?


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

You got email


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Check out the site; http://www.stevesleds.com/Home.php
This site has info on all the parts for a DIY kit.

The LEDs are probably chinese made to replicate the CREEs.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for pointing me to your thread. Now I have to re-think my plan because of all the new info. Unfortunately there are just too many ways to go about this and I'm having a lot of difficulty deciding.

If you were to do it over what would you do different? e.g. number of LEDs,, colour combination of LEDs, etc.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Dax said:


> Thanks for pointing me to your thread. Now I have to re-think my plan because of all the new info. Unfortunately there are just too many ways to go about this and I'm having a lot of difficulty deciding.
> 
> If you were to do it over what would you do different? e.g. number of LEDs,, colour combination of LEDs, etc.


42 is an odd number, most kits sell 48 LEDs for a tank of your size. I'd go with 48 LEDs and should be enough for your tank, or even for most SPS.

I'd go with 1 white for every 2 royal blue. They claim this combination gives about 14000K to 20000K look, and 1:1 will give you around 10000K look.

I would definitely look for a dimmable setup /w digital controller, if not something dimmable with simple controllers at least.

Here's DIY LED light fixture video, 4 parts, very long but interesting. Will give you better idea..

DIY LED lighting fixture part 1
DIY LED lighting fixture part 2
DIY LED lighting fixture part 3
DIY LED lighting fixture part 4


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys, but which controller do you suggest?
I've been reading about the Arduino controllers but don;t really know too much about how it interfaces with a LED driver. The steve's brand led driver is compatible which is why i was leaning that way. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

i was reading about meanwell drivers, not sure if it can be applied to steve's driver... 

but on the meanwell unit, there is analog & digital model...

on the digital one you get your arduino to output a 10v pwm signal to control the brightness of your led's, and customize your own controller...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

derekc85 said:


> i was reading about meanwell drivers, not sure if it can be applied to steve's driver...
> 
> but on the meanwell unit, there is analog & digital model...
> 
> on the digital one you get your arduino to output a 10v pwm signal to control the brightness of your led's, and customize your own controller...


So you're an Arduino advocate. It's a good choice! Very flexible and economical way to generate PWM signals to drive these dimming LED drivers. Never thought of that.

Do you have links to reef related projects based on Arduino? Are you building anything yourself?


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

sammy's nano reef

havent played much on it myself... I need to do more research


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

derekc85 said:


> sammy's nano reef
> 
> havent played much on it myself... I need to do more research


Interesting. The link you provided talks about "ReefBuddy" project, which seems to have died quietly. It would have been a cool project.

I found a complete PWM LED lighting controller project called "Typhon" and saw the PCB complete /w all parts including display and buttons.

These are very nice projects and will make LED lighting much more interesting and affordable. However, I can't find more details about "Typhon" project, or purchase options anywhere...


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

1. I've got 48 on my 75 CREE XPG's and XRE's I think.
2. I got the pre-drilled heat sink from RAPID LED which was a breeze to mount.
3. No controller at the moment but looking into the RAPID LED PWM. Seems fairly simple for a DIY sunrise sunset controller.

My setup was a bit more than $250.....Here


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Has anybody got first hand experience with Arduino? I prefer to contact someone who can give me a hand if I get stuck; but in this case I may just go ahead and get a board and try it. The flexibilty vs cost is incredible.

Check out this thread;
http://www.reefcentral.org/forums/showthread.php?t=1987110

Any input on Cree XM-L leds? I'm now thinking of getting:
-12 XM-L Cool white w/ 60 degree lenses
-12-14 XR-E Royal blues (no lenses?)
-Still not sure about which driver, but I'm leaning towards 2 Meanwells ELN-60-48P because it can handle 8-14 LEDs
-Arduino controller for all sorts of fun.
-I will making a custom heatsink
-Not sure about a cabinet but that will depend on the components
-Lexan or plexiglass splash shield ?

Please throw in any 2 cents worth of advice to finalize this project and not something that will get me going in another direction. Everytime I follow a thread I end up going all over the place. You know what I mean!!


----------

